# Newlyn (1967) YouTube



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## nightowl (Nov 6, 2009)

great find. spent many a happy hour fishing and watching the boats down there in the 70s. strange how quite a few sections of those films don't actually look ridiculously dated


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2009)

The Tolcarne hasn't changed much.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 6, 2009)

this is a great one too. penzance in 1964


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 6, 2009)

wonderful  nice one bosky. right on, in fact.

(20,000 post is cornish ))


----------



## nightowl (Nov 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wonderful  nice one bosky. right on, in fact.
> 
> (20,000 post is cornish ))



yeah, proper job


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 6, 2009)

There's loads of old Penzance photos at http://www.picturepenzance.co.uk/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 6, 2009)

andsome


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

nightowl said:


> this is a great one too. penzance in 1964



 Causewayhead with cars 

I'm going to send that to my dad, he probably knows a lot of people in it


----------



## nightowl (Nov 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> Causewayhead with cars
> 
> I'm going to send that to my dad, he probably knows a lot of people in it



i showed it to mine but he didn't recognise anyone. here's another one from 1967. it's obviously concentrating on someone's friends but there's a few scenes in it


which part of town is your old man from then?


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i showed it to mine but he didn't recognise anyone. here's another one from 1967. it's obviously concentrating on someone's friends but there's a few scenes in it
> 
> 
> which part of town is your old man from then?


 My stepdad is from Newlyn (Trewarveneth St) so I sent him the Newlyn ones. My dad is from Adelaide St Pz. He remembers when the wharfside car park was sea and there used to be an abbatoir in Bread St I think and the residues etc used to run straight into the sea. The kids used to like it when it was 'blood water' because it was warm 

It was interesting that Pz doesn't look at all different apart from the shops being different.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2009)

madzone said:


> It was interesting that Pz doesn't look at all different apart from the shops being different.



That's what I was thinking, too. Quite pleasing, that.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 8, 2009)

whenever i'm back in town i half expect to recognise people i went to school etc with but rarely do. it would be nice just once or twice to have a couple of oh my god, i haven't seen you for years moments. i know a lot of people i have kept in touch with have moved away for work reasons etc


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2009)

I was in town yesterday for about half an hour and saw three people I knew from school. I've found as I've got into my late thirties quite a few people have moved back - I did after 10 years in London.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2009)

I see more people from school than I want to


----------



## nightowl (Nov 8, 2009)

which ones did you go to then? i was at alverton and then humphry davy


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2009)

Sennen primary, Cape Cornwall and Penwith Sixth Form.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2009)

I went to Sennen primary


----------



## nightowl (Nov 8, 2009)

always used to enjoy going to sennen to play in the old wwII pillboxes as a kid


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2009)

madzone said:


> I went to Sennen primary




Ace school. Only had 40 or so kids when I was there.



nightowl said:


> always used to enjoy going to sennen to play in the old wwII pillboxes as a kid



Yep. Used to spend days up there having wars in them, as long as you avoided the corner of the pillbox that someone had, inevitably, pissed in.

Great place to grow up, Cornwall in the 80's.


----------



## madzone (Nov 12, 2009)

NVP said:


> Ace school. Only had 40 or so kids when I was there.


 
There were even fewer than that when I was there I think.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 12, 2009)

please will you NOW close this Thread.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> please will you NOW close this Thread.


I've gone one better and banned you for 2 weeks.


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2009)

How old are you NVP, if it's not too rude a question?


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

39.


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> 39.


 Only 5 yrs between us then. I just remember the school only having about 20 kids total. Is it likely to have doubed in 5 yrs or am I remembering it wrong?


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Could've been less, thinking about it. There were three classes when I was there - Mrs Taylor was the teacher for the middle kids and Sid Pender was the head / teacher for the older ones.


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Could've been less, thinking about it. There were three classes when I was there - Mrs Taylor was the teacher for the middle kids and Sid Pender was the head / teacher for the older ones.


 There were two classes when I was there. I was taught by Martin Tuthill and Sid Pender was Head then as well but I don't think he taught. I don't know who taught the younger ones.


----------

